
Steve Jobs Said No One Wants a Stylus – Yesterday, Apple Announced the Pencil - ziodave
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2015/09/10/steve-jobs-said-no-one-wants-a-stylus-yesterday-apple-announced-the-pencil/
======
ddingus
I now have a Samsung Note 4 phone. That stylus gets used all the time.

Used to agree with Jobs, until I actually decided to seriously explore using a
phone more. The note was a powerful enough device, including a great display,
to warrant moving tasks from my laptop to it.

The result is I use my laptop about a third less.

Apple is right about the productivity case.

